# Car Audio Completo



## Nachete (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola muy buenas a todos, soy nuevo en este foro pero me gustaria integrarme al completo, mirar yo quiero en mi coche ponerle un equipo de audio completo, pero lo mio no es la electronica, y e pensado que vosotros me podriais alludar.

Se que se tiene que poner una radio medianamente buena, una etapa de potencia, un amplificador que no se realmente para que funciona, y algo mas que no se como se llama que tiene forma cilindrica con una numeracion dijital en la parte superior.
Como veis estoy muy perdido en este campo.
Asi que si me echais una pequeña alluda pues os lo agradeceria.

Un fuerte abrazo y recuerdos!


----------



## pabloleiva (Jun 5, 2007)

primero depende del dinero que vos tengas disponible, asi ves que cantidad de watts queres un tu car
esa botella cilindrica es un capacitado digital resumido es para el gran consumo que requieren las etapas de potencia imaginate a full asi que ya tienes algo de tu pregunta


----------



## Nachete (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola gracias por responder tan rapido, mira a mi me aria ilusion tener un buen equipo.
Yo tengo instalados, una radio que da 50W por canal, 4 altavoces de 150W, y me gustaria pues ponerle un etapa de 800W o 1000W, para colocarle una caja de dos subwofers de 1000W cada uno, otra pregunta que tengo.

Si yo tengo 1 subwofer de 1000w tengo que ponerle una etapa de 1000w minimo, pero si tengo dos subwofers tengo que ponerle 2 etapas de 1000w?

bueno yo lo que os pedia en el post de antes es que me dijerais mas o menos que componentes tengo que poner para tener un buen equipo de audio, y futuro video.

Poner los componentes con sus marcas.

EJ: 4 altavoces pioneer de 100 w, una etapa kenwood de ..... (me entienden?)

Gracias de nuevo, atentamente, Nacho


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 6, 2007)

Si no tienes ni idea, lo mas correcto seria que vayas a un instalador especialista. Hay muchos matices en un equipo que van a determinar el buen funcionamiento y el buen rendimiento del equipo.

La gente suele aconsejar lo que a uno le parece subjetivamente que va bien. Cada coche tiene una acústica, tiene unos detalles acústicos que solo un buen instalador conoce. No suena igual tu equipo instalado en un seat ibiza que en un bmw s3.
Esto es un condensador:









Incluso así te voy a dar unos cuantos consejos. 

1. La potencia de tu fuente de sonido olvidala.
2. La potencia de tus altavoces, dividela por 6, así obtendras la potencia real. (casi siempre)
3. Si vas a ubicar dos subgraves de 1000W (max) cada uno, con una etapa de potencia de 250Wrms por canal te sobra, y mucho. Un buen consejo para no gastarte mucho dinero es comprar una etapa de potencia de 4 ch, y usar dos canales en modo bridge para cada sub. No olvides que deben tener crossover los dos canales resultantes. El crossover te va a recortar la frecuencia de los subgraves, como es logico. En coches medianos, un corte a 125 Hz es suficiente, pero es algo muy particular.
4. Muy importante, la fase. No olvides que todo el equipo debe trabajar en fase, desde los altavoces de las puertas a los altavoces de la bandeja, los tweeters, y los subs. Esto significa que deben estar correctamente polarizados. (Ten en cuenta que hay etapas de potencia que tras activar el crossover, invierten la fase, esto está comprobado). Solo un buen técnico y un buen oido saben hacerlo bien.
5. Si piensas instalarlo tu, y no tienes mucha idea, ten cuidado al desmontar el coche.
6. Y muy importante. SI VAS A IR A UN INSTALADOR, VE ANTES DE HACER NADA.  No vayas con trabajos a medio hacer ni trates de adelantar trabajo. La mayoria de instaladores, RECHAZAMOS CLIENTES GARRAPATAS.
7. La elección de los cableados es muy importante. De nada sirve instalar "2000W" y no tener una buena linea de alimentación.
8. Hay muchos trucos para eliminar ruídos y parásitos. El 90% de problemas de parasitos es culpa de las manitas que lo han instalado.
9. Hacer trabajos mal hechos, es hacerlos dos veces. Solo la experiencia y el buen saber garantizan un buen resultado.







Respecto al material, danos algun dato sobre tu coche. Tambien dinos si hay algo que ya tienes. Y sobretodo que gama de material estás pensando en adquirir. Hay altavoces de 30 Euros y de 3000 Euros. Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2007)

El objeto de forma cilíndrica es un condensador como bien dijo tecnicdeso, sirve para poder exprimir unos watts más en peak al amplificador, pero tampoco es una locura, no pienses que con un condensador vasa duplicar la potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Nachete (Jun 6, 2007)

Bueno, antes de todo muchisimas gracias la verdad no me esperaba esa respues tan bien explicada, veo que tienes un buen equipo montado y un buen carrazo jejeje.

Mira el coche que tengo es provisional, yo pensaba que en todos los coches sonaban igual, actualmente tengo un Honda Accord, del 98 uno que tiene el culo redondito, para que te situes mas o menos. Lo tengo que vender asi que no me quiero gastar mucho dinero solo queria ponerle unos altavoces sencillitos, para pasar el bache.

La verdad esque me as aclarado muchas cosas pero si te digo la verdad es como si me uvieras ablado en chino, "los 250Wrms, potencia de 4 ch, canales en modo bridge para cada sub, deben tener crossover, corte a 125 Hz..." como ves estoy muy perdido se lo que son los W, y los tweeters los subwofers y las cosas mas basicas.
Veo que tu heres un buen especialista.

Me gustaria aprender mas, y tener mas dinero para saber apreciarlo pero pero vamos que demomento dispongo de 2000 mas o menos , que me recomendarias que hiciera.

Tengo una radio Pioneer de 50W por canal, me gustaria comprar 4 altavoces los traseros tienen que ser ovalados para que entren en el hueco original.

Te sirve de algo esa referencia? dime mas o menos por donden ir los tiros.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 7, 2007)

Una buena opción es que utilices una etapa de potencia para los dos subgraves, y otra para todos los altavoces de medias y altas frecuencias.

Si no quieres gastar mucho dinero, prueba con la BOSS 600. Este amplificador ronda los 150Euros. Si adquieres dos de ellos, tendrás un buen amplificador para subgraves y agudos. Es estable a dos ohms, con lo cual cada canal te va a rendir unos 120W rms por canal. Te adjunto el diagrama de conexión, espero que se vea bien.

El vehiculo que he puesto las fotos antes es de un cliente. Tengo muchos clientes que estan compitiendo en concentraciones y concursos.  El montaje que ves en la imagen son dos amplificador BEYMA, uno de 4x150 y otro de 2x200. Dos vias del amplificador mueven las puertas delanteras, las otras dos mueven los de la bandeja, y el amplificador de 2 c. mueve el subwoofer, que es doble bobina. Este montaje es sencillito, pero hay veces que la gente busca mas la estética que la acústica.


----------



## Nachete (Jun 7, 2007)

Hola buenas de nuevo, sigo sin entenderte mucho pero veo entiendo mas o menos de que vala mobida, cada sub que quiera poner necesito una etapa, no? 
sinceramente quiero poner una etapa sencillita que de 800 mas o menos, y 4 altavoces de 150.
Que me recomendarias tu?, la etapa la necesito para ese tipo de altavoces?

Que dinero mas o menos me costaria?

De momento dejamos los Sub para mas adelante con eso ya voy tirando graicas.
PD: El grafico se intuye pero no se ve muy bien si lo pudieras colgar con algo mas de definicion muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 15, 2007)

Prueba de hacer clik encima del grafico y lo verás en buen tamaño.Saludos


----------



## Nachete (Jun 16, 2007)

Bueno sigo sin verlo pero intentare conseguirlo jejeje
Me podrias decir mas o menos que me recomendarias para 4 altavoces, me an aconsejado un equipo alpine completo.

Alpine c2 dleante y Alpine c3 detras los traseros ovalados que tal son?
Gracias saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 17, 2007)

Alpine, JBL, Kenwood, Pioneer, todo va bien. Siempre depende de la instalación y de las caracterisicas del coche. Ya te lo comenté.

Si buscas calidad, mirate lo de DLS y MB QUART. En cualquier comercio te venderán lo que ellos quieran y que mas beneficio les proporcione.

Hay unos altavoces de vias separadas de una marca que ha entrado muy de lleno en nuestro mercado que suenan increiblemente. Se trata de la marca BOSCHMAN.  Está claro que la paranoya de coral y rockford está  muy presente en el mercado. Pero he escuchado los vias separadas de BOSCHMANN, por ser unos altavoces de gama media y sobre 100 napos, me dejaron de piedra: 
http://www.boschmann.com/images/main.html
Ahí tienen el catalogo online.

Los 6x9 no te los aconsejo, por lo que te planteé en su momento. No ofrecen buena calidad, solo dan presión.


----------



## john (Sep 29, 2010)

Mira brother , que nadie te recomiende que parlantes o subwoofers son buenas solo por su marca reconocida!! , te recomiendo que tu mismo antes de comprar escuches su calidad de sonido o potencia ya sea en subwoofers , tweeters , o coaxiales o medios . Bueno... Eso ya depende de ti y de que tipo de musica te gusta escuchar!! , algo mas.... No quiere decir que por que ese parlante o subwoofer sea una buena marca ...ya tenge una buena calidad de sonido o potencia!! , la verdad no es asi . Pero las marcas que puedes elegir por sus buenos materiales ya sea en amplificador , subwoofer , medio,tweeters ,coaxiales o autoradios son : Jbl audio , jl audio,soundstream , focal , morel , rockfordfostage .... Buena suerte con tu elegir y escuchar de todos los componentes de car audio!!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 30, 2010)

john dijo:


> Mira brother , que nadie te recomiende que parlantes o subwoofers son buenas solo por su marca reconocida!! , te recomiendo que tu mismo antes de comprar escuches su calidad de sonido o potencia ya sea en subwoofers , tweeters , o coaxiales o medios . Bueno... Eso ya depende de ti y de que tipo de musica te gusta escuchar!! , algo mas.... No quiere decir que por que ese parlante o subwoofer sea una buena marca ...ya tenge una buena calidad de sonido o potencia!! , la verdad no es asi . Pero las marcas que puedes elegir por sus buenos materiales ya sea en amplificador , subwoofer , medio,tweeters ,coaxiales o autoradios son : Jbl audio , jl audio,soundstream , focal , morel , rockfordfostage .... Buena suerte con tu elegir y escuchar de todos los componentes de car audio!!



Pregunta:
¿Te fijaste de que fecha es el mensaje anterior al tuyo?
¿No creés que llegaste un poquito tarde a responder?
¿No viste el cartelito en rojo que dice "*Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES".* antes de escribir tu mensaje?

Saludos.


----------

